# SUV vs. BNSF train



## jmbgeg (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2011/aug/14/man-hospitalized-after-collision-train/?prefetch=1


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 15, 2011)

wonder if he will do it again?


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 15, 2011)

I wonder if he will try to sue Amtrak??


----------



## afigg (Aug 15, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> I wonder if he will try to sue Amtrak??


Since this accident involved a BNSF train, unlikely. Which leads to the question of why is this in an Amtrak forum? Ok, yes, this appears to have occurred on the route used by the Empire Builder and Amtrak got a small break that the SUV was hit by a BNSF train and not a Amtrak locomotive, but the connection to Amtrak is tenuous.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 15, 2011)

afigg said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if he will try to sue Amtrak??
> ...


Aloha

This is the section to address anything related to rail. In addition it still has some connection to Amtrak.


----------



## JayPea (Aug 15, 2011)

Bad enough he drove in front of the train. Worse that there wasn't even a crossing there. I couldn't believe that when I heard about this story on the local news yesterday.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 15, 2011)

afigg said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if he will try to sue Amtrak??
> ...


Note: You're responding to a knee-jerk reaction that has absolutely nothing to do with the actual story or event. There is no obvious or objective connection to Amtrak but in the _General Rail Discussions_ sub-forum there is no need for one.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 15, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> afigg said:
> 
> 
> > Shanghai said:
> ...


Afigg's post preceded one of the staff members moving the topic from the Amtrak forum to the General forum, hence his comments.


----------

